# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Andon (Anthony) Athanas

## Veshtrusja

VOA

*Boston: vdes afaristi i sukseshëm shqiptar, Anthony Athanas*

Të premten vdiq në Boston një nga njerëzit më të shquar të komunitetit shqiptar të Amerikës, Anthony Athanas. Ai ishte një nga bisnemenët më të famshëm të Bostonit, por në komunitetin shqiptar të Amerikës do të mbahet mend më shumë si patriot i shquar që punoi pa u lodhur për të ndihmuar bashkëkombësit e tij në Shqipëri edhe në Kosovë. 

Anthony Athanas ishte një figurë qendrore në organizatën panshqiptare Vatra dhe bashkëthemelues i organizatave të tjera shqiptaro-amerikane.

Anthony Athanas vdiq të premten në shtëpinë e tij në Swampscott pas një beteje tre-vjeçare me sëmundjen e alcajmerit. Antoni Athanas ishte themeluesi i një prej restoranteve më me emër të Amerikës  Anthonys Pier Four. 

Kryetari i Bashkisë së Bostonit e quajti atë një traditë në vetvete, pasi ky restorant u kthye në një mikpritës të mijra takimeve politike dhe ishte shumë bujar në mbështetjen për komunitetin. 

Senatori John Kerry u shpreh se Anthony Athanas jetoi ëndrrën amerikane dhe për asnjë minutë nuk harroi se nga kishte ardhur. Me një prejardhje të thjeshtë nga Shqipëria, Antoni mundi të realizojë ëndrrën e çdo imigranti duke punuar dhe arritur të bëhet një institucion kombëtar, tha senatori Kerry. 

I lindur në Shqipëri më 28 korrik 1911, Athanasi imigroi me familjen e tij në New Bedford në vitin 1915. Në fillim ai shiste fruta dhe zarzavate, shiste gazeta dhe ndizte zjarrin e furrave në kuzhinat e restoranteve. Në vitin 1937 hapi restorantin e tij të parë dhe vazhdoi pastaj me restorante të tjerë, më i famshmi i të cilëve u bë Anthonys Pier Four.

Anthony Athanas do të mbahet mend sidomos për ndihmën bujare që i dha komunitetit shqiptar të Amerikës dhe kontributin për bashkatdhetarët e tij në Shqipëri dhe në Kosovë

----------


## ArberXYZ

Me thene te drejten, une sot per here te pare e degjova emrin te ketij shqiptaro-amerikani.

----------


## nursezi

> Me thene te drejten, une sot per here te pare e degjova emrin te ketij shqiptaro-amerikani.



Antoni eshte shume i njohur ketu ne boston. Shume mbremje te 28 nentorit jane bere tek lokali i tij.

----------


## Veshtrusja

une nuk banoj ne Boston por e kam lexuar emrin e tij shpesh neper gazeta, mendoj se eshte perpjekur vertete per popullin shqiptar

ngushellime familjes se tij nga ana ime

----------


## Irfan

Nugshllimet per te gjithe qe dhan kontribut te mbrojn kombesin e vete,te ndihmojne dhe te bashkohen me njeri-tjetrin...
Ngushllimet qofshin mbi shpirtin e ti shqipetare qe kurr nuk e harroji token shqipetare....

Shpreji ngushllimet e mija per familjen e te ndjerit Anthony Athanas.....

----------


## Brari

korrieri

--

Vdes legjenda shqiptaro-amerikane Anthony Athanas  

E Diele, 22 Maj 2005 
Ish-kandidati per president, John Kerry:``Anthony jetoi endrren amerikane dhe asnjehere nuk harroi se nga vinte dhe se ku duhej qe te shkonte. I ardhur nga rrenje te shkuara te Shqiperise, Anthony, jetoi nje nga historite me te medha te emigranteve dhe arriti qe rrugen e jetes se tij ta bente nje Institucion te vertete Kombetar". 

Sen. Edward Kennedy: "Une e doja ate- ashtu si deshiroja shume qe te mblidhesha atje per te gjitha ngjarjet familjare dhe mbledhjet politike. Anthony e dinte se cfare do te thoshte qe te punosh per te jetuar dhe miresia dhe bujaria e tij do te na mungoje te gjitheve". 

Kryebashkiaku i Bostonit, Kevin White:" Qyteti yne ka humbur nje xhentelmen dhe nje Bostonian te madh" 

Lajmerimi amerikan 

Anthony Athanas, 93 vjec, nderroi jete me 20 Maj 2005 ne shtepine e tij ne Swampscott te Massachusetts. Familja do te prese ngushellime te marten me 24 maj nga ora 04.00-08.00 te mbasdites ne Katedralen Ortodokse shqiptare ne Saint George, 523 East Broadway, South Boston te Massachusetts 02127. Sherbimet funerale do te mbahen qe nga Katedralja te merkuren, Maj 25, 2005 ne oren 11.00 te paradites. 

Qofte i perjetshem kujtimi i tij! 

Konsull Nderi i Republikes se Shqiperise 

Kalores i Shen Gjergjit, Kisha Ortodokse shqiptare ne Amerike 

President Nderi i Federates Pan-shqiptare te Amerikes "Vatra" 

Kryetari i Nderit, i Fondit Studentor Teologjik, Arkdioqeza shqiptare 

Per te kuptuar permasat e njeriut te madh Athanas, duhet te kihet parasysh se dje- te gjitha stacionet televizive ne Boston, ne lajmet kryesore, dhane njoftimin e vdekjes se 93 vjecarit. Ato vune ne dukje perkatesine shqiptare te ketij biznesmeni te suksesshem dhe qenesine e tij si mik i shume politikaneve dhe artisteve- qe kane bere historine amerikane. Me pak fjale, ai ishte burri qe krijoi dhe qe drejtoi Restorantin "Anthony's Pier 4", nje nga legjendat dhe kulmet e kulinarise amerikane 

Anthony Athanas, themeluesi dhe presidenti i Familjes se njohur te restoranteve, ishte nje nga personalitetet me te ndritshme te bisneseve ne Boston. Nga fillime shume te panjohura shqiptare, ai erdhi ne Shtetet e Bashkuara te Amerikes me prinderit e tij, kur ishte vetem pese vjec. Athanas mundi qe te ngrihej nga rangjet me te uleta dhe te behej nje model kombetar ne industrine e restoranteve, duke personifikuar me kete rast dhe mundesine e realizimit te endrres amerikane. 

Athanas arriti ne Amerike sebashku me Familjen e tij ne vitin 1915 dhe fillimisht u vendos ne New Bedford te Massachusetts, rreth 60 milje ne jug te Bostonit. Punet e tij te para ishin te shperndante me karroce fruta dhe zarzavate, te shiste gazeta, dhe me vone te ndizte soben me dru dhe me qymyr neper kuzhinat e restoranteve te ndryshme. Ai punoi ne kete menyre permes pozicioneve te ndryshme ne restorante dhe ne hotele ne te gjithe New England dhe New York, duke fituar njohuri te paimagjinueshme nga shefa menaxhere dhe pronare shume te zote. Me 1937, ai hapi dhe restorantin e tij te pare, "Anthony's Hawthorne" ne Lynn te Massachusetts, i cili shume shpejt u be nje nga krijimet me te suksesshme ne kete industri, por edhe me shume akoma. Ne vitet qe vazhduan, Athanas hapi dhe "Hawthorne by Sea" (1946) dhe "General Glover House" (1957). Te dyja keto ishin ne Seampscott te Massachusetts. Ketyre, pak me vone, iu shtuan edhe "Anthony's Cummaquid Inn" (1975) ne Yarmouth Port, qe ishte ne Cape Cod ne Massachusetts. 

Ishte viti 1963, kur Athanas hapi ate qe u be restoranti i tij me i njohur, "Anthony's Pier 4", ne skelen e Portit te Boston. Restoranti ishte nje sukses i menjehershem dhe ka merituar shume pershendetje, por edhe Cmime nga e gjithe Bota. Brenda shume pak viteve, "Anthony's Pier 4", restoranti u be nje nga me te njohurit ne Shtetet e Bashkuara te Amerikes. Deri ne ditet tona, "Anthony's Pier 4", mbetet si nje nga restorantet me te njohura ne SHBA, por edhe ne te gjithe Boten. Pergjate shume viteve, restoranti ka qene mikprites i shume drejtuesve te shteteve dhe qeverive- te tille si presidente te SHBA-se, lidera religjioze, shkrimtare dhe artiste te njohur, atlete dhe njerez te njohur nga e gjithe Bota artistike, sportive dhe politike. Pervec kesaj, Athanas ka dhene nje kontribut monumental per rindertimin historik te Bregut te Detit te Bostonit me Restorantin e tij te famshem "Anthony's Pier 4 Restaurant". 

Athanas ka kater femije, qe jane - Anthony Jr., Michael, Robert dhe Paul. Te gjithe duhet thene se jane rritur ne bisnesin e restoranteve te familjes. Qe nga moshat e reja, ata kane punuar fillimisht si ndihmeskamariere dhe pastaj pergatites sallatash dhe pastaj kane shkuar deri ne menaxhere te klubit. Sot, ata punojne ne bisnesin e ngritur nga i jati- per te drejtuar Industrite e Restoranteve ne shekullin e 21-te dhe me tej akoma. 

Nderimet e tij 

Duhet thene se per me shume se 40 vjet, Anthony Athanas, ka qene nje figure e madhe ne organizatat e ndryshme te kulinarise. Pergjate drejtimit te tij, si nje nga liderat me te njohur te bisnesit, Athanas ka marre nje numer te madh vleresimesh, cmimesh dhe nderesh, ku perfshihen: 

Cmimi i "Pjates se Argjende" nga International Foodservice Manufacturers Association (1970); Cmimi "Ivy i Paraqitjes" nga Institucioni i Revistes VFM (1971); Cmimi i "Deres se Arte" nga Instituti Nderkombetar i Bostonit (1972); "Restaurateur of the Year"-Cmim nga Shoqata Kombetare e Restoranteve (1976); "Honorary Doctor" per Shkallet e Administrimit te Bisnesit nga Universiteti i "Southeastern Massachusetts" ne Shtetin e Massachusetts (1977); "Horatio Alger Award" (1978);Cmimi i Marredhenieve Humane nga Rajoni verilindor i Kongresit Kombetar te Krishtereve dhe Hebrejve (1979); "Doktor Honorofik" per Letersine Humane nga Universiteti i Northeastern ne Massachusetts (1981); "Fine Dining Hall" i Cmimit te Fames nga "Nation's Restaurant Nees" (1982); "Diploma e Nderit" nga Instituti Kombetar per Industrine e Sherbimit te Ushqimeve (1982); "Doktor Honorifik" i Artit Kulinarik nga Kolegji i Johnson dhe ai i Wales ne Rhode Island (1983); 

Vleresime 

"Honorary Doctorate" ne Shkollen e Ligjit ne New England te Massachusetts 

"Honorary Doctorate" ne Kolegjin e New Hampshire College, New Hampshire 

"Honorary Doctorate" ne Institutin Nderkombetar te Arteve Kulinare ne Massachusetts "Honorary Doctorate" ne Universitetin e Massachusetts, 

"Arritja e Jetes" ne Massachusetts nga Akademia amerikane e restoranteve dhe Shkences se Sherbimeve 

"Njeriu i Visionit" nje cmim i dhene nga Instituti "Eye Research" 

"Arritja e Jetes" nga "Nation's Restaurant News" 

"Arritja e Jetes" nga Asosacioni i Mikpritjes se Massachusetts (1999) 

Ku dhe cfare ka sherbyer 

Administator, Nenpresident i "Constitution Museum Foundation Honorary" ne SHBA, Krijues i Dhomes se Madhe te Tregtise te Bostonit, Administrator ne bord ne Boston ne "University Hospital", Anetar themelues i Institutit te Kulinarise ne Boston, Anetar i Institutit Amerikan te ushqimeve dhe te veres, Ne borde drejtoresh, Krijues i Asosacionit Kombetar te Restoranteve, President i Shoqates Kombetare se Restoranteve, Anetar i Asosacionit te Restoranteve te Massachusetts, Sherbimi i Ushqimeve ne Universitetin e Harvardit dhe Kryetari i Departamentit te Massachusetts , Shoqeria amerikane e Kancerit (1978) 

Ja ku ka ligjeruar si lektor 

Universiteti i Cornell, Universiteti i Nee York te Nee Hampshire, Universiteti i Nee Hampshire te Massachusetts, Universiteti Shteteror i Oklahames se Massachusetts, Universiteti i Harvard ne Oklahama ne Departamentin e Sherbimeve te Ushqimit; Eorkshope punesimi te pervitshme ne Massachusetts 

Ja ku jane restorantet e tij 

III. RESTAURANTS 

Anthony's Pier 4 Restaurant 

140 Northern Avenue 

Boston, Massachusetts 02210 

Telephone, 617-482-6262; Fax, 617-426-2324 

Anthony's Hawthorne 

95 Oxford Street 

Lynn, Massachusetts 01901 

Phone, 781-595-5050; Fax, 781-595-5265 

Anthony's Pier 4 Café and Hawthorne by the Sea Tavern 

153 Humphrey Street 

Swampscott, Massachusetts 01907 

Phone, 781-595-5735; Fax, 781-595-6061 

Anthony's Cummaquid Inn 

Route 6A, Yarmouth Port 

Massachusetts 02675 

Phone, 508-362-4501; Fax, 508-362-4503 





------------





Ngushellime Familjes .. Nderime  atdhetarit te Madh  Anthony Athanas  !!!

----------


## dodoni

Anthony Athanas, Boston's iconic restaurateur, dies
By Alison Arnett, Globe Staff  |  May 21, 2005

Anthony Athanas, an Albanian immigrant who turned a stretch of abandoned landfill on Boston's waterfront into one of the most successful restaurants in the country, died yesterday of Alzheimer's disease at his home in Swampscott. He was 93.

ADVERTISEMENT

In its heyday in the 1960s and 1970s, Anthony's Pier 4 was the premier gathering spot in Boston for the powerful: politicians, bankers, judges, athletes, visiting film stars, and celebrities.

Mr. Athanas was a self-made multimillionaire; he also founded Anthony's Hawthorne in Lynn, Anthony's Pier 4 Cafe and Hawthorne by the Sea Tavern in Swampscott, and Anthony's Cummaquid Inn in Yarmouth Port, Cape Cod.

Even in his 90s, Mr. Athanas was a dapper, beautifully dressed man with swooping black eyebrows and piercing eyes. He was also the consummate restaurateur.

For his 90th birthday in July 2001, Mr. Athanas threw himself a party at Pier 4, attended by politicians, celebrities, restaurateurs, friends, and family. After standing for more than an hour in a receiving line, Mr. Athanas began seating people, prompting the MC, anchorwoman Natalie Jacobson, to beg him to sit down and enjoy his own party.

Roger Berkowitz, chief executive of Legal Sea Foods restaurants, described Mr. Athanas yesterday as ''one of the great restaurateurs of the 20th century." Some of the features Mr. Athanas introduced at Pier 4, such as warm popovers and an expansive selection of fine wines, put him well ''ahead of his time," Berkowitz said.

''Anthony was Boston's host," said Mayor Thomas M. Menino. ''Pier 4 with Anthony Athanas at the door was the place to be, always alive, and always full of people."

Former mayor Kevin White said: ''Like few others, Anthony Athanas was part of the very fabric of the city, and his Pier 4 restaurant as familiar a landmark as the Freedom Trail or Old Ironsides."

A sprawling display of framed photographs in the restaurant's nautically themed foyer captures the visits of the famous to Pier 4, including Merv Griffin, Johnny Carson, Don Rickles, Joe DiMaggio, Judy Garland, and Wayne Newton.

But it was its prominence among Boston's politically elite that the restaurant was best known. It became an obligatory stop on the campaign fund-raising circuit. William M. Bulger, the long-serving president of the Massachusetts Senate, made frequent appearances at the restaurant to fill his campaign coffers, as did former House speaker Charles F. Flaherty.

It was a place of colorful stories and occasional confrontations. One evening in 2002, House Speaker Thomas M. Finneran slipped out of the budget debate at the State House to hold a fund-raiser at Pier 4 that drew a long line of lobbyists and other power players to the restaurant, along with a band of protesters decrying the role of special-interest money in politics.   

Mr. Athanas was born in the town of Korcha, Albania, in 1911. When he was 5, he and his mother, Evangeline, rode out of Korcha on a donkey to reach the port from which they sailed to join his father and siblings, first in New York and then in New Bedford. He once said of the Mercedes he drove later in life: ''A car is nothing special to me, just a way to get around. But it's a hell of a long way from that donkey."

ADVERTISEMENT

At 13, he left school to work in restaurants. ''All they had in those days were coal stoves," he said. ''My first job was lighting those stoves and keeping them stoked." He worked seven days a week and took home about $12. Later came jobs as a busboy and waiter.

He bought his first restaurant, the Hawthorne Cafe in Lynn, in 1938 for a few thousand dollars. In his first year, Mr. Athanas took in about $23,000. By the early 1950s, Anthony's Hawthorne had become the largest-volume restaurant in Massachusetts, grossing more than $1 million a year. It is now closed for renovation.

He opened his restaurant on Pier 4 in 1963, and by 1981, it was grossing some $12 million annually. Three years later, it was serving nearly 700,000 meals per year and was considered the fifth-most successful restaurant in America in terms of revenue.

The menu celebrated local seafood: oysters on the half shell, clams casino, and the best fish in season. Other American favorites such as corn on the cob, steak, and the famous popovers filled the first-floor dining room, where big windows on three sides look out over Boston Harbor.

Mr. Athanas's work ethic and attention to detail were legendary. As Jasper White, chef and co-owner of the Jasper White Summer Shack restaurants, said, Mr. Athanas ''kept his eye on the ball." Day after day, year after year, Mr. Athanas would arrive at Pier 4 well before noon and on holidays by 7 a.m. On weekends or busy nights, it would be after midnight before he would walk downstairs from his top-floor office, make a final check of the main dining room, and head home.

''I don't think Boston will see another one like him," White said.

Jacobson called Mr. Athanas ''the ultimate host" and recalled he had told her that in the early years of Pier 4, he invited taxicab drivers to his restaurant and added a coffee stand outside. The gesture paid off: Cabdrivers returned the favor by bringing out-of-towners looking for a meal to Pier 4.

Mr. Athanas had served as a president of the Massachusetts Restaurant Association and sat on the board of the National Restaurant Association, which in 1976 named him Restaurateur of the Year.

At one time, Mr. Athanas employed some 800 people in his restaurants. His sons Anthony Jr., Michael, Robert, and Paul now handle the day-to-day operations of the restaurants. His wife of 64 years, Esther Athanas, died last November.

White remembers Mr. Athanas once telling him to try to own the land his restaurants were on, saying that the land was far more valuable than the restaurants themselves. Mr. Athanas lost a large parcel of land next to Pier 4 in the early '90s as the result of a highly contentious court battle.

A large $1.1 billion complex of office towers, residences, and a hotel was planned for Fan Pier, land adjacent to the restaurant that was owned by Mr. Athanas. However, in 1987 he canceled the deal for the property, and the developers sued. Faced with a legal judgment that could have cost him $150 million or more, Mr. Athanas reached a settlement in 1992 that left him with the Pier 4 parcel, but gave title to the rest of the land to the Pritzker family of Chicago.

His three other restaurants are on land owned by his family.

Mr. Athanas's extensive wardrobe, partially inspired by Elizabeth Taylor, who once cooed her approval of a double-breasted blue yachting jacket with white pearl buttons he was wearing. ''The result was I had eight more double-breasted yachting jackets made," he explained.

Funeral services will be Wednesday at the Albanian Orthodox Cathedral of St. George in South Boston. Visiting hours will be from 4 to 8 p.m. Tuesday at the cathedral.

Globe correspondents Edgar J. Driscoll and Michael Levenson contributed to this report.  

© Copyright 2005 Globe Newspaper Company.

marre nga The Boston Globe


Ngushellime familjes, miqve dhe gjithe shqiptareve dhe nderime vepres dhe punes se tij te pavdekshme si ne ceshtjet tona kombetare ashtu edhe ne suksesin e jashtezakonshem ne biznes. 

Me aq informacione qe kam une, vetem Bexhet Pacolli i Mabetex, eshte me i pasur se Anthony Athanasi, nga shqiptaret. 

Tung

----------


## someone22-99

Ngushellimet e mia familjes Athanasi

----------


## Davius

Ngushellimet me te sinqerta per familjen e tij.

----------


## Nico11

Ngushellime familjes s tij.

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

gjynah i shkreti! ish kaq i pasur jashte, dhe kaq i varfer brenda shpirtit.

----------


## Davius

*Presidenti Rugova ngushëlloi familjen Athanasi në SHBA me rastin e vdekjes së Anthony Athanasit*

*Prishtinë, 25 maj -*   Presidenti i Kosovës, Dr. Ibrahim Rugova, ka ngushëlluar familjen Athanasi në SHBA me rastin e vdekjes së Anthony Athanasit, afaristit të njohur shqiptaro amerikan.

"Me rastin e vdekjes të më të dashurit Tuaj, babait, vjehrrit dhe gjyshit Tuaj, Anthony Athanasit, Ju shpreh ngushëllimet e mia dhe të popullit të Kosovës.
Anthony Athanasi ishte një burrë i madh shqiptar dhe amerikan që ndërtoi mbretërinë e vet të biznesit në të mirë të të gjithë shqiptarëve.
Në historinë më të re të Kosovës dhe të botës shqiptare, Ai do të mbetet si burrë i njohur që përkrahu lirinë dhe pavarësinë e Kosovës.

Ne së bashku me Ju ndiehemi krenarë me veprën dhe figurën madhështore të Anthony Athanasit, që do të jetë shembull për të gjithë shqiptarët, si duhet punuar për kombin.

Në këto momente të rënda për Ju, bëhuni të fortë. Ne qëndrojmë pranë Jush.
I falemi kujtimit të Tij të përjetshëm! I qoftë i lehtë dheu i Amerikës!", thuhet në fund të ngushëllimeve të Presidentit Rugova.

----------


## jonka

Di ndonjeri cfare ka bere ky per Shqiperine ???

----------


## Davius

*Në Boston u zhvillua ceremonia e varrimit të afaristit të njohur shqiptaro amerikan Anthony Athanas*

Boston, 27 maj - Në Boston (SHBA) u zhvillua ceremonia e varrimit të afaristit të njohur shqiptaro amerikan Anthony Athanas, i cili vdiq javën e kaluar në moshën 93 vjeçare. Anthony Athanas u varros në varrezat familjare në Swampscot afër Bostonit. 
Anthony Athanas ishte një figure pajtuese, afruese e bashkuese për shqiptaret, thonë ata që e kanë njohur. Ai kurrë nuk u perzie në çështje të brendshme të politikës shqiptare. 

Për herë të parë ai e vizitoi Shqipërinë ne vitin 1989 dhe pastaj me 1995 me kthimin e eshtrave të Faik Konicës. Në Boston, pa bërë asnjë dallim partiak, ai nderoi me ftesën e tij të gjithë politikanët dhe udhëheqësit kryesorë të pas diktatures në Shqipëri. Të njohurit e tij thonë se Anthoni Athanas kishte vetëm një ëndër e një qëllim; mbarëvajtjen e çështjeve kombëtare. Për emrin e tij të njohur dhe veprimtarinë e tij, shteti shqiptar e emëroi atë edhe si konsull nderi të Shqipërisë në Shtetet e Bashkuara, një post simbolik, por me të cilin Anthoni Athanas krenohej shumë. 

Të pranishëm në emër të shtetit shqiptar në ceremoninë e varrimit ndodhej i ngarkuari me punë pranë ambasadës shqiptare në Uashington, Mirosh Sako dhe zëvendës shefi i misionit të Shqiperise pranë OKB së në Nju Jork, Lublin Dilja. Mes përfaqësuesve të komunitetit shqiptar ndodheshin kryetari i shoqatës Vatra, Agim Karagjozi dhe afaristi e veprimtari Ekrem Bardha, si dhe figura të tjera të komuniteit shqiptar në Amerikë. Anthony Athanas ishte një figurë e njohur dhe e nderuar thuajse nga të gjithë, përfshi politikanë, afaristë apo njerëz të thjeshtë, shqiptarë e amerikane. Kjo u pa edhe nga numri i madh i njerëzve që erdhën në kishën e Shën Gjergjit në Boston për t'i shprehur ngushëllime familjes dhe për të nderuar kujtimin e tij. Në kishën shqiptare orthodokse të Shën Gjergjit, qindra vetë, të veçuar apo në grupe parakaluan përpara trupit pa jetë të Anthony Athanasit për të shprehur nderimin e tyre për këtë personalitet, i cilësuar nga zyrtarët vendore si mikpritësi i Bostonit, për arsye të biznesit të tij të suksesshëm në industrinë e restoranteve në Amerike. 

"Restoranti i tij Anthony's Pier 4, me zotin Athanas tek dera që priste dhe percillte klientët, ishte si një shtëpi plot gjallëri e gjithmone e hapur", thote William Bulger, ish kryetar i senatitit të shtetit Masachusets. "Anthoni Athanas", thote ai "ishte një mik me plot kuptimin e fjalës, për ditë të mira e të keqia. Ne kemi nevojë për miq dhe ai ishte për mua një mik shume i mirë. Do t?a ndjej shumë mungesën e tij", thotë senatori Bulger.
"Anthoni Athanas përfaqëson ëndrën amerikane", thotë ish ligjvënësi Joe Kenendi, mik i familjes Athanas. "Ai erdhi këtu si emigrant dhe me punën e tij krijoi një rrjet restorantesh me bazë Pier 4 pa të cilin sot Bostonit do t?i mungonte një monument historik. Ai merrej jashtëzakonisht edhe me çështjet shqiptare, Kur une isha në Kongres, ai vazhdimisht e me këmbëngulje më shtronte përpara nevojën që kishte Shqipëria për investime e për ndihma te tjera në rrugën e demokratizimit. Anthoni Athanas ishte një njeri i jashtëzakonshëm, me zemër flori", thotë Joe Kenedi. 

"Anthoni Athanas ishte një përkrahës shpirtëror e material i komunitetit shqiptar të Bostonit e veçanerisht i kishës orthodokse shqiptare në Amerikë e themeluar nga Fan Noli", thotë bishop Nikoni. "Thuajse në të gjitha librat liturgjikë të përkthyera nga Noli, gjendet edhe shënimi, botuar me ndihmen financiare Anthony Athanasit. Atëhere kjo mund të dukej gjë e vogël, por sot kur shikojmë trashëgiminë kulturore që kalon nga brezi në brez, themi se ajo është trashëgimia që la pas Anthoni Athanas".

----------


## DYDRINAS

*Cupke pe Korce*  nese je vertete e tille duhet te kesh te qarte se ai ishte nje kapitalist i njohur ne SHBA dhe se ai nuk ishte nje drejtues OJQ-je qe vidhte fonde nga dhuruesit.Ai nuk ishte as Sudja e Xhaferi por nje ikone e kapitalizmit amerikan me prejardhje shqiptare.

Ndersa *Jonka* nuk eshte e thene qe te ndertosh nje kanal a ndonje lulishte qe te thuhet se ke bere per Shqiperine.Shpesh behen shume gjera ne prapaskene pa i marre vesh askush.
Me ate miqesi qe ka patur Athanas mjafton vetem deklarimi i tij se "*eshte shqiptar*" qe te quhet ndihmese.

Prandaj figura si Athanas meritojne nderim dhe respekt nga te gjithe bashkekombasit e vet kudo qe ato jane!

----------


## diikush

Homazhe alla shqiptarce ketu....  :buzeqeshje: 

Nderime ketij qe nderroi jete!

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Ikja e zotnisë*...*  


_Alfred Lela_

Pikëpjekjet tona me vdekjen e marrin hopa iluzionin e madhështisë. Shtati voclak qe dergjet brenda kofinit ne kishen shqiptare te Shen Gjergjit ne South Boston e perforcon kete ide. Antoni Athanas i ka duart e kaperthyera tashme. Bie shi (si do zoti vete) dhe makinat jane parkuar dyshe ne Broadway. Na duhet te pershendesim njerezit ne te djathte, pastaj te bejme pak majtas, te shkruajme emrat ne liberthin ngjyre kabernet te vizitave, te shohim shkarazi per nga busti i Fan Nolit dhe te çapojme drejt deres se brendshme te kishes. Nje dyshe tjeter pritesish shtrengon duart me ne dhe shenjon majtas. Ne krye te vendit dallohet kaska me dru fin dhe bardherima e akullt e cohes qe e vesh perbrenda . Pastaj vjen njeriu. Bejme kryq me syte nga duart e mbledhura ne peqi dhe lutemi perpak. Ne ate ndoshta minute na prakalon nder kujtese jeta e burrit te shtrire per se fundi. Tetedhjete e shtate vite me pare, femija i vdekur tashme, pati lene Trebicken ne kurrizin e nje mushke. Vetem pese vjeç, bashke me te emen dhe kushedi ç'sille te varfer ne torbe. Po ky femije vite me vone do ta shnderronte vaktin e tij te paplote te ushqimit ne shtateqind mije dreka te bollshme. Ky eshte numri i perafert i racioneve te sherbyera per vit ne restorantin e tij "Anthony's Pier 4", sipas "Boston Globe". E leme te Ikurin e Madh me nje shikim nder sy qe sikur do te thote "lamtumire" dhe çapojme mbrapsht. Djemte. Nje. Dy. Tre. Kater. Shtrengojme duart me te gjithe dhe peshperisim frazen tejet te lehte "me vjen keq per humbjen tuaj". E bejme gjithe kete shpejt e shpejt a thua se ata do te donin te flisnin per gjera qe do ta benin me pak tragjike vdekjen ne fjale. Ulemi ne nje prej stolave te drunjte te kishes dhe i hedhim nje sy fletushkes qe na zgjaten ne krye te heres. Katerfaqeshi eshte mbushur me idilizma qe as vdekjet e medha nuk mund tiu shpetojne dhe nje poezi e G. Rosetti-t qe i ben me sentimentale keto vdekje. Hedhim syte perreth. Nje çift zezak, funksionare te larte lokale, burra e gra ne moshen me te vone te mundshme dhe dita qe vdes pertej dritareve. Me ze te ulet i kthehemi prape kuvendimit mbi te ikurin. Boston Globe e hapi numrin e se shtunes me vdekjen e Antoni Athanas si lajm te dyte. Vijuar nga nje faqe e plote speciale. Fakti qe Athanas ishte nje emigrant nag Shqiperia dhe arriti te behej nje nga biznesmenet me te fuqishem ne vend dukej se ishte kryefjala. E gjithe kjo per te ilustruar te sapovdekurin si shembull te Endrres Amerikane. Miq te plakut, senatore dhe biznesmene te Bostonit e quanin Athanasin nje ABC te qytetit. Ikone. E keshtu me radhe. I pyetur njehere per Mercedesin e tij luksoz, i pat thene bashkebiseduesit se nuk iu kushtonte shume rendesi makinave, ato vetem te çojne nga nje pike ne tjetren. Por ky mjet ishte shume me mire se sa kurrizi i mushkes me te cilen pati lene Shqiperine, vazhdonte ai. Per ta kuptuar rendesine ekonomike te shqiptaro-amerikanit majft te permendet shuma e humbur ne nje gjyq per token perreth restorantit te tij te famshem ne gjirin e Bostonit. Njeqind e pesedhjete milione dollare shkuan ne llogarine e nje firme nga Çikago. Shuma te tilla gjithsesi do qene vetem numra po te anashkalohej fakti se Athanas qe busulla e shqiptareve te ardhur ne Boston dhe rrethina. Te gjithe ardhacaket kane trokitur se pari ne deren e tij. "Anthony's Pier 4" mbetet per ta shkolla e pare e anglishtes ne Amerike. Vademekum-i i njerezve qe linin boten e vjeter per te rene. Me besimin " shpresa per te ikur na mban gjalle per ta vazhduar endrren". 
Tani eshte fundmaj. Gjeografia e gjerave nuk eshte luhatur kushedi. Por nje shpirt i ka ikur trupit ku banonte per tu perseritur. Dashte zoti ai shpirt behet trupi i nje femije diku ne nje fshat te Jugut te Shqiperise. Nese ndodh kjo, atehere mund te fleme te qete, zoti Athanas. Udha e mbare te qofte! 

*Zotni- Keshtu e therrisnin mes veti shqiptaret qe punonin ne restorantin e tij. Emri me ngjyrim geg , edhe pse Athanas ridhte nga Korça, e ka burimin nga punetoret me te vjeter te Pier 4, te cilet vinin nga krahinat shqiptare te Malit te Zi. Nje tjeter emer i perdorur shpesh ishte "plaku". Por te gjithe i drejtoheshin atij 
"Mister Athanas".




28/05/2005
KATEGORIA: Analiza

Marre nga Shekulli

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Respekt per njeriun e madh, Antoni Athanasin*  
_E Shtune, 28 Maj 2005 _  


_Nga Harry Bajraktari*_   



U shua jeta e nje shqiptaro - amerikani te madh. Antoni Athanas keto dite u nda nga kjo jete, duke lene te pikelluar, jo vetem familjen e tij, por miqte te shumte ne te kater anet e botes. 

Antoni Athanasi ka hyre ne historine shqiptare per shume vepra qe beri per te ndihmuar atdheun e tij. Ai mund te jete shqiptari qe ka jetuar larg vendlindjes se tij me shume se cdokush tjeter, por ne te njejten kohe, me shume se cdokush ka qene i lidhur me te ne cdo kohe e duke u perpjekur vazhdimisht per te miren e saj. 

Antoni Athanasi e deshi Shqiperine pa marre parasysh se ne c'gjendje ishte ajo. Ai qe nje burre i urte dhe restoranti e tij i njohur "Anthony's Pier 4", ne Boston, ne cdo ishte i hapur per bashkatdhetaret e tij, te cileve ai u ndihmonte cdohere qe kishin nevoje. Dhe jo vetem kaq, "Anthony's Pier 4" ka qene dhe mbetet nje institucion shqiptar e amerikan dhe nje qender e tubimit te shqiptareve qe nga dita e perurimit te tij. 

Antoni Athanasi eshte simboli i shqiptarit te suksesshem qe u ngjit ne majat e suksesit pa harruar per asnje moment atdheun e tij. 

Presidente shtetesh, mbreter, aktore, shkrimtare, gazetare, biznesmene e njerez te tjere te profesioneve te ndryshme e kane frekuentuar restorantin e tij, duke u ndare me pershtypjet me te mira fale ambientit e mikpritjes qe kish krijuar aty biznesmeni e filantropisti yne i madh Antoni Athanas. 

Ai ishte tejet mirenjohes ndaj Amerikes qe i dha strehe dhe i krijoi mundesine e suksesit ne biznes. Ai po ashtu ishte mirenjohes ndaj prinderve dhe veqanarisht te madhit Fan Noli qe i kishte ndezur ndjenjen e atdhedashurise, te cilen Anthony do ta mbante te ndezur deri ne vdekje. 

Shqiperia e Amerika per te ishin dy vendet me te dashura. Krahas ndihmave per shqiptaret ai ndihmoi edhe shoqatat bamirese amerikane, ne vecanti ato qe merreshin me sherimin e semundjeve te kancerit. 

Antoni ishte nje nga shtyllat e Federates Pan Shqiptare "Vatra", te cilen e mbeshteti, jo vetem financiarisht, por edhe ne forma te tjera. Tek ajo ai shihte vatren shqiptare qe perhapte shqiptartizmen. Duke ditur rendesine e kishes sone ortodokse, si nje institucion jo vetem fetar por edhe kombetar, Antoni dha shume ndihma per te, duke qene nje nga bashkepunetoret me te ngushte te imzot Fan Nolit. 

Secili qe e takoi ka nje kujtim per te. Ata qe e njohen Anthonyn do ta kene si shembull per tu treguar brezave te ardshem se si duhet atdheu. Une isha me fat qe e njoha dhe bashkepunova me kete njeri te madh per shume e shume vjet. 

Sa here qe i kerkoja nje ndihme per Kosoven, Athanasi nuk dinte te thoshte jo. E kemi pare ne demonstrata per lirine e Kosoves, ne takime me personalitete te shquara ne Shtepine e Bardhe, Senat e Kongres per te kerkuar ndihme per lirine e Kosoves. Kur une themelova gazeten "Illyria" me 1991, Athanasi me pergezoi per kete nisme te veshtire. "Une e di, - me thoshte ai, - se sa veshtire eshte te mbahet nje gazette, e di se sa veshtire e kishim te botonim gazeten 'Dielli'". 

Ne gezimet e hidherimet e mia familjare, ai vinte nga Bostoni ne Nju-Jork. I jam shume mirenjohes ketij shqiptaro-amerikani te madh per respektin qe tregonte ndaj meje e familjes sime, por edhe ndaj te gjithe atyre qe punonin per ceshtjen madhore te kombit. 

Ne vjeshten e vitit 1999, Keshilli Kombetar Shqiptaro - Amerikan, bashkethemelues i te cilit ishte edhe Antoni, vendosi te bente nje vizite ne Kosove. Me ne erdhi edhe kongresisti e miku i madh i shqiptareve, Eliot Engel e humanistja Bianca Jagger. Deshira e te gjitheve ishte qe ne kete delegacion te bente pjese edhe Athanasi. Me kujtohet si sot kur i telefonova dhe e pyeta se deshironte te vinte me ne ne Kosove. Pergjigja ishte e menjehershme: te vizitoj Kosoven nuk eshte nje deshire, por nje enderr qe e kam pasur gjithe jeten. 

Per te gjithe ne ishte nje gezim i madh qe ai vinte me ne ne Kosoven e pasluftes, ne Kosoven e lire. 

Pas vizitave ne Shqiperi e Maqedoni, ne u nisem drejt Kosoves. Athanasi dukej i emocionuar. Kur arritem ne kufi, ne dolem nga makina, si nje djale i ri, u perkul e puthi token e Kosoves. Lotet i rrodhen faqeve e me perqafoi. Jam me fat qe m'u plotesua enderra te vij ne Kosove, tha ai dhe hodhi veshtrimin drejt kodrave te bukura te Kosoves e shtepive te shkaterruara nga forcat serbe. 

"Kam qene gjithmone i bindur se Kosova do te fitonte lirine. Kete bindje e kisha fituar kur shihja kosovaret se sa me zell punonin per atdheun e tyre, - fliste Athanasi me lot ne sy." 

Makina vazhdoi rrugen. Athanasi veshtronte djathtas e majtas i thelluar ne mendime. Gjate vizitave ne Mitrovice, Prishtine, Peje e vende te tjera, ai bisedonte me femije, te rinje e pleq e nuk permbahej nga lotet. Ai e kuptonte shume mire se sa kishin vuajtur shqiptaret e Kosoves nga regjimi i Beogradit. 

E vecanta e ketij udhetimi qe vizita ne Vranoc, fshatin tim te lindjes. Vranoci nuk ishte afer. Nga Prishtina duhej udhetuar disa ore. Megjithate, Athanasi pranoi me shume deshire te vinte per vizite ne vendlindjen time bashke me Dom Anton Kciren, Ekrem Bardhen, Bruno Selimajn, John Calvellin, Sabit Biticin, Haxhi Hysenajn, Rustem Gecin, Gjevalin Gegajn, Skender Perollin etj. 

Ne kaluam atje disa caste te paharrueshme te mirepritur nga Vranoci sipas tradites shqiptare te Dukagjinit me buke e kripe e zemer. Mijera bashkevendas kishin dale ne pritje. Figura qendrore e ketij delegacioni ishte Antoni Athanasi, i cili kish kaluar 90 vjet jete dhe po udhetonte neper Kosove per t'u takuar me njerezit qe kishin humbur te afermit e tyre e per te pare nga afer shtepite e shkaterruara e varret e heronjve te rene ne lufte. Vranoci nuk i shpetoi dot dhunes serbe. Rreth 80 per qind e fshatit qe shkaterruar nga forcat e Milloshevicit. Dhe Athanasi e perjetonte thelle kete krim qe kish ndodhur pak kohe me pare ne fshatin tim e uronte qe akte te tilla te mos perseriteshin kurre me. 

"Do te vije dita kur kosovaret do te rindertojne shtepite e tyre e do te jetojne te lire ne nje Kosove te pavarur", - thoshte Athanasi. 

Per Antoni Athanasin kane shkruar gazetat me te njohura te Amerikes. Une me kete rast dua te citoj gazeten "South Boston Tribune", e cila nder te tjera shkruan: 

"Athanasi eshte nje njeri me vizion te madh. Ne qytetin e tij, Bostonin jugor ai pa ate qe te tjeret nuk e pane. Duke qene njeri me kurajo dhe perkushtim, ndertoi ne limanin e vjeter restorantin me te famshem ne bote". 

Presidenti Ricard Nikson ne nje leter drejtuar Athanasit thote: "Une si mik i juaj per nje kohe te gjate kam admiruar shpirtin tuaj bujar dhe jam vecanerisht krenar t'i bashkangjitem gezimit per arritjet tuaja dhe me vjen mire qe kam rastin t'ju them: ju lumte". 

Dua te permbyll kete shkrim me fjalet: ju lumte miku im i shtrenjte per gjithe ate qe bete per kombin shqiptar e amerikan. Ti do te mbetesh shembull se si duhet te punohet per te arritur suksesin me pune e vetemohim. Ti do te mbetesh si shembull se atdheun duhet ta duam pa marre parasysh ne c'gjendje eshte ai. 

Tek personaliteti juaj i larte me shume se te cdokush tjeter u kombinuan tradita shqiptare me ate amerikane. Kjo dhe eshte arsyeja qe te duan e te respetojne njesoj, si shqiptaret ashtu dhe amerikanet. 

Per mua e per shume te tjere ke qene dhe mbetesh inspirim se si duhet te punojme per te arritur suksese dhe njekohesisht per te ndihmuar atdheun qe ka aq shume nevoje per ne. 

Une perkulem me respekt para teje, o njeri i madh! 

* Anetar i Bordit te Keshillit Kombetar Shqiptaro-Amerikan 

 Marre nga Korrieri

----------


## iliria

Edhe une shfrytzoj rastin per të ngushëlluar familjen Athanasi dhe te gjithe Shqiptaret me rastin e vdekjes së ketij burri dhe patrioti shqiptar.

Iliria

----------


## Albo

*Andoni Athanas, siç e kam njohur*

Van Christo

Kam patur fatin e mirë që ta njihja Andon Athanasin (Anthony Athanas) për më shumë se 50 vjet; së pari, si shqiptaro-amerikan, ashtu si dhe unë, me të cilin më bashkonte insktitivisht vendlindja e përbashkët, Korça, dhe pastaj, si një mik të ngushtë, model jete dhe vizionar. Andoni, një burrë i pashëm, kishte shumë sqimë e cila qe, pa përjashtim, e dukshme në çdo takim me të ku, çdo herë, ishte i veshur me stil dhe sipas modës më të fundit të burrave shoqëruar kjo me sjellje elegante dhe një buzëqeshje kordiale. Garderoba e zgjeruar e Andonit frymëzohej, pjesërisht, nga aktorja amerikane Elizabeth Taylor e cila kishte shprehur miratim të fortë për një xhaketë blu dopiopetë me kopsa-rruaza të bardha që Andoni pat veshur njëherë.

E taova së pari Andonin në vitet ’50 në restorantin e tij popullor General Glover Inn në Swampscott, Massachusetts. E njihja prej së largu, sigurisht, pasi kisha lexuar për të në gazetat e Boston-it dhe e kisha parë gjatë meshave në Katedralen Ortodokse Shqiptare të Shën Gjergjit në South Boston apo veprimtari të tjera shqiptare në Massachusetts dhe New York. Njëherë, teksa po darkoja në General Glover, kur Andoni kaloi nga tavolina ime e thirra me hezitim Hello, Anthony. Më pa dhe me një buzëqeshje të lehtë tha: Vë bast se je shqiptar! Qesha dhe u përgjigja: Po, por nga e kuptove? Me një nënqeshje në fytyrë, u përgjigj: Ma merr mendja se ishte forma e fytyrës tënde dhe hunda dhe ktheu kokën në profil duke treguar tiparet e veta. Pastaj u ul në tavolinën time dhe më tha t’i tregoja për veten. U lumturua kur i thashë se edhe unë isha lindur në Shqipëri, në Korçë në fakt, afër fshatit të tij.

Andoni mbërriti nga Shqipëria në Amerikë në moshën 5 vjeçare, në vitin 1916. Familja e tij u vendos në  New Bedford, Massachusetts. Ai punoi në restorante të ndryshme nëpër New England dhe New York ku mori njohuri të çmuara (dhe receta gatimi) që do t’i shërbenin shumë më vonë. Pasi bleu restorantin e tij të parë, në vitin 1938, në Lynn, Massachusetts, për 1 800 dollarë, filloi edhe legjenda ‘Anthony Athanas’. Më vonë ai themeloi kompaninë Anthony’s Fine Restaurants në Massachusetts përbërë nga  Anthony’s Hawthorne në Lynn, Anthony’s Pier 4 Café, General Glover Inn, Hawthorne by the Sea Tavern në Swampscott, dhe Anthony’s Cummaquid Inn në Yarmouth Port, Cape Cod, duke arritur kulmin në vitin 1963 kur ai hapi restorantin, botërisht të famshëm, Anthony’s Pier 4, aty ku qyteti i Boston-it takohet me oqeanin Atlantik.

Andoni dha një ndihmesë monumentale për rindërtimin dhe zhvillimin përfundimtar të vijës bregdetare të Boston-it. Si të gjithë vizionarët, Andoni pa një mundësi ku të tjerët shihnin një pengesë. Zona përreth vijës bregdetare të Boston-it ishte e pistë, e rrëgjuar dhe aspak tunduese. Vendi që zgjodhi Andoni në vitin 1962 për të ndërtuar restorantin e tij ishte një risk i madh pasi ndodhej në një mol të braktisur prej kohësh.

Anthony’s Pier 4 u bë një sukses i menjëhershëm dhe mori lëvdata e çmime nga e gjithë bota. Brenda pak vitesh Anthony’s Pier 4 u bë i njohur si restoranti më fitimprurës në Amerikë dhe vendi i preferuar i krerëve të shteteve, presidentëve amerikanë, liderëve fetarë, shkrimtarëve dhe artistëve të shquar, atletëve etj. Kur ndodheshin në Boston, Anthony’s Pier 4 ishte vend i parapëlqyr darkimi për një grup njerëzish të njohur, përfshirë Elizabeth Taylor dhe Richard Burton, Sammy Davis, Jr., Presidentin John Kennedy, Senatorin Ted Kennedy, Mohammed Ali dhe shumë të tjerë.

Andoni ishte një perfeksionit. Edhe kur mysafirë në restorat ishin dinjitarë shtetesh, gjithmonë e shihja të vendosej në një pikë të restorantit nga e cila mund të vëzhgonte gjithë sallën e ngrënies. Nëse pikaste diçka që nuk përkonte me standardet e tij të larta, ai largohej duke kërkuar ndjesë prej bashkëbiseduesit dhe merrej me problemin. Asgjë nuk ishte e parëndësishme për të. Për shembull, njëherë e pashë tek i thoshte një kamarieri se duhej më shumë akull për gjalpin që do shërbente. Sipas meje ishte përkushtimi i tij ndaj detajeve që e bënte atë një biznesmen perfekt restorantesh.

Megjithëse nuk ishte akademik, ai ishte i shumë-kërkuar si lektor nga Harvard Business School, University of New Hampshire dhe Cornell University.

Në vitin 1978, mori çmimin Horatio Alger Award nga Horatio Alger Association of Distinguished Americans si shenjë e tranzicionit të tij nga një djalë i varfër emigrant nga Shqipëria te një nga biznemsemët më të sukseshëm në Amerikë.

Shoqëria ime e gjatë me Andonin më lejoi të isha dëshmitar i dorës së parë i krenarisë së të qenit shqiptar. Shumë herë kam parë si i përshëndeste shqiptarët me kënaqësi e dashuri të njëmendtë. Megjithëse nuk e tregonte kurrë, besoj se ka qenë pak e lodhshme për të, sa herë ndokush, pasi pikaste mbiemrin e tij Athanas, hamendësonte se ishte me origjinë greke. Sidoqoftë kisha privilegjin të isha me të një rast të tillë kur, me diplomaci, u përgjigj Jo nuk jam grek, por një fqinj i mirë i tyre; jam shqiptar!

Andoni ishte gjithnjë i gatshëm dhe i lumtur të festonte datën historike të Pavarësisë së Shqipërisë, 28 nëntorin. Në atë datë ai e bënte gati restorantin e tij të Boston-it, Anthony’s Pier 4 për të mirëpritur shqiptarë nga e gjithë Amerika në një banket përkujtimor. Ishte një ngjarje e shumëpritur nga shqiptarët e të gjitha besimeve dhe ngjyrave politike sepse gjithmonë ekspozonte një larmi të grupeve shqiptare në mbarë Amerikën.

Është e rëndësishme të përmendet gruaja e bukur dhe sharmante e Andonit, Esteri, gjithashtu shqiptaro-amerikane. Esteri dhe Andoni ishin të njohur për veprimtaritë e tyre filantropike, veçanërisht mbështetjen e pakursimtë për Arqipeshkvinë Ortodokse Shqiptare të Amerikës. Përpos, amerikanët me origjinë shqiptare ishin shumë krenarë që Andoni, Esteri dhe djemtë e tyre të pashëm e të suksesshëm njiheshin nga shumë njerëz si ‘shqiptarët’. Në një mori rastesh, kur njerëzit më pyesnin për origjinën time etnike, komenti i parë i tyre ishte Oh, si Andoni Athanas.



_*Van Christo është aktivist i shquar i komunitetit shqiptaro-amerikan të Boston-it. Ai është themelues i Frosina Network në ndihmë të emigrantëve shqiptarë e të tjerë. Familja e tij u shpërngul nga Korça në Amerikë kur ai ishte 1-vjeç. Ka shërbyer në ushtrinë amerikane gjatë Luftës së Dytë Botërore._

----------

